# New horse equipment



## NicolexRio (4 December 2016)

Hi! Just wondering what I would need for a new horse? I have all the basics but wondering if anyone had anything to add?


----------



## Maesto's Girl (5 December 2016)

What do you have already?


----------



## Sparemare (5 December 2016)

Are you on diy?  Will you need mucking out tools?  

Apart from tack, rugs, grooming kit, you may wish to buy sudocrem for little cuts, I keep some purple spray too.  Also a supply of old clean towels come in handy.  Sharp scissors, a sharp knife, range of different sized hay nets.


----------



## NicolexRio (5 December 2016)

I have saddle cloths, headcollars, leadropes, a bucas cooler and a bucas fly sheet, brushing boots, grooming kit, a show box,fly veils. I probably have more but can't remember&#128514; I will be on DIY and possibly part in the summer! Thanks to all who have replied&#9996;&#127996;&#65039;


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 December 2016)

Hi-viz for you and the horse. First aid kit including stuff like nappies, gaffer tape and vet wrap incase you need to do a hoof poultice. I also like to have iodine and summer fly cream in my kit. Head torch, food buckets, water buckets, warm exercise rug and more hoofpicks than you think you will need as these often go walkabout on livery yards. Also label as much of your stuff as you can.


----------



## NicolexRio (5 December 2016)

Thankyou! Yeah, I do have a lot of hivis things&#128514; Forgot to mention them&#128556; It is an eventer, so anything that is specific for an eventer please please tell me &#128514; I have a loan horse who I broke myself but I just want to get into the eventing phase and a 14hh stocky native pony isn't very suitable, he's defo more of a happy hacker&#128557;


----------



## NicolexRio (5 December 2016)

NicolexRio said:



			Hi! Just wondering what I would need for a new horse? I have all the basics but wondering if anyone had anything to add? It is an eventer!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NicolexRio (5 December 2016)

Also, could somebody give me a horsey first aid kit list? Thankyou!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 December 2016)

You can get basic kits like these and then you can add a few extra bits like the stuff I listed in my earlier post. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROBINSON-...875473?hash=item3a98ee9411:g:aLMAAOxy3NBSj6Qo

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Horseware...hash=item58e4648dae:m:mVolD7kcqN3AR0Km9O09jaw

I don't think that either comes with a thermometer so that should be added. I also keep hibiscrub in stock and cotton wool swabs.


----------



## NicolexRio (5 December 2016)

Thankyou @Faracat ! Would it be cheaper for me to make my own, rather than buying a kit?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 December 2016)

I don't know... I started my kit a long time ago. Sorry that's not very helpful.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (6 December 2016)

If you google basic equine first aid kit list, there will be a few that come up so they are a good starting point. I have quite a collection but mainly as my mare got a nasty kick early on so had to expand it quickly. Vetwrap, cotton wool, safety scissors, wound dressing pads and an atibacterial spray are handy to start with. I also have a thermometer, weight tape, latex gloves, sterile tweezers, saline solution and a few other bits I can't remember &#128514;. Don't forget it's also handy to have a human first aid kit too

Other bits...
What about thicker rugs for winter? Do you know whether they feel the cold or not? 

Feed-what do they eat? You'll need to have this ready to go. Also feed bins

A collection of gloves for yourself...I find these go walkabout too.

Hay nets and water buckets 

Tack cleaning equipment

Lunging equipment if you intend to do this

Mucking out tools - decent broom, wheelbarrow, skip bucket, fork for starters. 


That's all I can think of off the top of my head. Hope that helps


----------



## NicolexRio (6 December 2016)

Okay, here's what I have so far (I know it's cheap but I am budgeting as it is a £15,000 horse) 
Mucking out equipment 
First aid kits 
Tubtrugs Tubtrugs Small Shallow TubTrug

£4.49

Tubtrugs Tubtrugs Extra Large

£14.99

Unknown Supalyx Nimble 3kg

£6.99

Tagg Padded Headcollar

£8.99

Requisite Classic Trigger Clip Lead Rope 

£2.99

Roma PVC Ribbed Bell Boots 

£4.99

Requisite Brushing Boots 

£8.99

Requisite 4 Pack Bandages

£5.99

Tagg Web Lunge Line

£2.99



Requisite Garlic Granules Refill Pack 

From £4.99




Grooming kit


----------



## NicolexRio (10 December 2016)

Anyone know the cheapest places for horse stuff? Pref online


----------



## concorde (11 December 2016)

If you intend to event:
   Dressage saddle
    Jumping saddle
     Studs
      Stopwatch
      Lorry / trailer to get you to competitions
      Travel gear


you also don't mention warmer rugs for stable and turnout.
What does the horse come with ?


----------



## Theocat (11 December 2016)

Don't assume your current kit will fit - it almost certainly won't. Only buy things when you're sure you need them - don't impulse buy. Think about every single purchase - why are you buying bandages? What are they for? The cheapest kit is the things  you don't buy - by only buying what you really need, you'll save a fortune - and can therefore afford better quality kit for the things you do need.

If you're at the stage of spending £15k on an eventer, I'm surprised you don't know what basic kit you need ...


----------



## NicolexRio (11 December 2016)

The horse is 14.2hh so the saddle cloths etc fit. I am not yet sure what the horse comes with but he defo come with a GP saddle and a jumping saddle and also his bridle (haven't asked about rugs yet) Theocat, I what kit I need thanks, I'm new to the Eventing phase and wanted to know what kit I need for it!


----------



## Sparemare (11 December 2016)

Nicole, don't assume the tack he comes with fits either.  My last horse came with a full wardrobe of rugs, saddle, bridle.  The only thing that fitted was the bridle - and even the bit was the wrong size.


----------



## NicolexRio (11 December 2016)

We are having a saddle fitter out, for his dressage saddle so we will get it checked if needed  but his home is a very very experienced one!


----------



## Theocat (11 December 2016)

NicolexRio said:



			Theocat, I what kit I need thanks, I'm new to the Eventing phase and wanted to know what kit I need for it!
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't really evident - apologies, but you might have had more useful answers if that had been clear. 

Presumably it is the little for the cross country phase you're wondering about? Don't forget your own safety equipment, check your hat and BP meet the standards. Your own instructor can probably advise on exactly what equipment will suit you and the horse best - what height are you planning on tackling?


----------



## NicolexRio (11 December 2016)

Looking at starting at BE90 and working my way up x


----------

